# [Word 2007] Unterschiedliche Seitennummerierung



## chriss_2oo4 (28. Januar 2009)

Hi,

ich habe heute vergeblich versucht, unterschiedliche Seitennummerierungen in mein Word-Dokument einzubauen. 

Ich möchte folgendes Ziel erreichen:
- das Deckblatt soll garnicht migezählt werden
- das Inhaltsverzeichnis soll mit römischen Zahlen (I, II, III, ...) nummeriert werden
- die darauf folgenden Seiten sollen mit normalen Zahlen (1, 2, 3, ...) beschriftet werden, und auch wieder bei 1 beginnen.

Kann ich sowas in einem Word-Dokument bewerkstelligen, oder muss ich da in den sauren Apfel beißen und drei Dokumente draus machen?

Lg
Chriss


----------

